# What American Dad episode is it?!



## MarcusRaven (Mar 15, 2011)

Which episode of American Dad is it where Steve gets boobs? I need this knowledge for something I'm working on. Gotta see if there's any audio I can use for a funny animation.


----------



## prowler (Mar 16, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helping_Handis


----------

